

Show HN: Mojofiend giving away free coffee to San Francisco residents - OmarIsmail

Looking for feedback on our new service www.mojofiend.com. We're developing a new kind of loyalty program that works kind of like a coffee club. You buy 4 coffees anywhere in San Francisco and we'll give you a free coffee at a premiere cafe.
======
glimcat
I like free coffee.

I don't use Facebook for log-in to services. You don't say why Step #1 is
"give you lots of my financial info."

Site design needs some polish. There are a few unfinished edges. Color palette
is too muted and visually homogeneous.

~~~
glimcat
Downvote trolls on a critique thread are sort of pathetic. If you don't agree,
provide dissenting feedback. It will be much more useful.

------
alooPotato
clickable: <http://www.mojofiend.com>

------
matdwyer
Interesting concept... I'd go with a different name though.

I'm assuming it is just "selling" loyal customers of a product/service to
businesses in exchange for them giving a sample of their product for free.
Could work well in other industries, as long as you can ensure it isn't abused
(i.e. I buy $1.30 coffee 4 times at Tim Hortons/Dunkin Donuts, then get a free
organic latte ($5) at the place down the street... )

~~~
msencenb
I don't think they need to worry too much about abuse.

I think part of the value prop here from mojofiends perspective is that they
are providing coffeeshops potential new customers. The coffeeshops that are
offering them a $5 coffee don't care if the incoming customer has spent only
$1.40 on coffee before today much the same as they don't care whether they
bought a new tv yesterday. They just want access to potential new customers.

Groupon has proved how much businesses want potential new customers, I think
this is an interesting twist and will perhaps generate better leads for
coffeeshops than a groupon would.

~~~
matdwyer
While I agree in theory, you have to think about the conditioning of a
customer. The guy spending $1.40 is not likely to become a recurring customer
of a $5 coffee, but rather look at it like a treat or "reward" that they get
for free.

If you're getting new customers in the door that aren't looking to buy a
product in your range, is it worth it? Here is an extreme example: If you buy
a Kia you get a free BMW test drive... the Kia buyers are likely not going to
ultimately buy a BMW unless their socioeconomic status changes, and
conversely, the BMW market has no interest in a Kia etc.

Of course there may be caps on it, etc, but perhaps a better option would be
buy 4 coffees, get a free donut/bagel (or complimentary product, etc.) This
would encourage spending of a normalized product (i.e the coffee), along with
bringing the customer through the door with incentives & the intention of
buying.

------
prayag
Facebook login button doesn't work on Ubuntu 64bit chrome.

------
ltamake
Looks really neat! Any plans to expand to the UK? :)

